

Android 2.2 (Froyo)coming for Droid shortly - primesuspect
http://tech.icrontic.com/news/droid-users-rejoice-froyo-will-be-here-soon/

======
Cabal
Good news, but if you're into trying unreleased roms, why not take the extra
effort and step up to Cyanogen? CM6 RC2 on Droid is fantastic.

